# ME-Neuling: welches Prepaid-Handy kaufen?



## reyer_alexander (15. Dez 2006)

Ich soll für jemanden ein Handy kaufen. Dabei sollte es gleich Java-fähig sein damit ich JavaME ausprobieren kann.
Welches könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Es soll Prepaid sein da der Besitzer wenig telefonieren wird.

Wie ist es mit dem *Samsung SGH 660*?  :?: 

Wieviel Speicher verbrauchen eigentlich Java-Spiele zum Runterladen?
Gibts auch Handys die sich wie ein PocketPC mit dem PC im Haus verbinden können ohne dass man Gebühren bezahlt oder direkt vor dem PC steht?

Welche Kauftipps könnt ihr mir geben. :wink:


----------



## Halunken-Joe (20. Dez 2006)

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem wie reyer_alexander. Ich benötige ein Mobiltelefon auf dem ich Java Code ausführen kann.

Ich möchte wegen der Kompatibilität mit einem Kollegen ein Nokia, will das Geld für ein High-End Handy aber auf keinen Fall auf den Tisch legen. Kann ich meine ersten Java-ME Versuche auf einem 6310 testen? Reicht das 6310 dafür aus?

Mag hier jemand einen Erfahrungsbericht bezüglich seines Mobiltelefons schreiben?


----------



## The_S (21. Dez 2006)

Erfahrungsberichte zu allem möglichen Schnodder gibts hier

www.ciao.de

Um ein J2ME Programm auf deinem Handy auszuführen benötigt man lediglich ein Java-Fähiges Handy. Das steht eigentlich immer in der Produktbeschreibung. Evtl. ist es noch relavant, welche Java-Version eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Jockel (21. Dez 2006)

Auf jeden Fall darauf achten, wie man das MIDlet auf's Handy bekommt. Bei einigen Samsung-Geräten z.B. geht das nur OTA. Das ist in der Entwicklung nur nervig und kostspielig. 
Da ist ein Kabel, bzw. Bluetooth wesentlich angenehmer. Wobei Bluetooth bei gleichzeitigem WLAN-Einsatz auch nervig sein kann, weil sich die Signale dann doch etwas stören. Aber dann man während der Entwicklung eh nur auf dem Emulator zunächst testet, ist das zu vernachlässigen.

"Wieviel Speicher verbrauchen eigentlich Java-Spiele zum Runterladen? "
Je nachdem wie groß sie sind...  Ein Pong bekommt man wohl in 10 KB unter. Größere kommerzielle Titel liegen wohl zwischen 100-500 KB, wobei die Grafiken/Sounds, etc. am meisten ausmachen.

Generell kann ich von Motorola-Geräten nur abraten. Auch die Nischen-Player sind nicht zu empfehlen (LG, Sagem, etc.). Zum entwickeln fand ich (die neueren) Sony-Ericson-Geräte recht nett, sowie Nokia.
Wenn es etwas älteres sein soll, dann würde ich ein Nokia 6230i kaufen. Zum entwickeln ein Traum.
Achja, falls Symbian als OS eingesetzt werden soll, so würde ich auch zu Nokia tendieren, da ich von anderen Herstellern nicht allzu Gutes gehört habe.


----------



## Halunken-Joe (21. Dez 2006)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn es etwas älteres sein soll, dann würde ich ein Nokia 6230i kaufen. Zum entwickeln ein Traum.


Vielen Dank, Dein Kommentar hat mir die Entscheidung leicht gemacht. 

Ein Bekannter hat mir vorhin noch erzählt das auf den verschiedenen Nokias verschiedene Java Versionen eingesetzt werden. Und wenn die Programmierung über den Versuchsstatus herausgeht  soll ich zu einem E6x greifen. Die kosten aber ca. 3-mal so viel wie ein 6230i.

Ich werde also versuchen mir die Tage ein 6230i zu organisieren.


----------



## Jockel (21. Dez 2006)

Das mit den verschiedenen Versionen wirst du aber überall haben. Aber das 6230i hat bereits eine recht ordentlich Auflösung, unterstützt MIDP2 sowie CLDC1.1 und Bluetooth. Was will man (anfangs) mehr? Es stimmt schon, dass die E6x-Reihe auch recht ordentlich sind und man auch da ohne Bedenken zugreifen könnte. Aber das 6230i hat halt einen sehr hohen Verbreitungsgrad (gehabt) und dürfte somit leichter (und wohl auch billiger) zu beschaffen sein.


----------

